# Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.



## Bullvai (15. Juli 2011)

*Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*

Hallo Zusammen

Ich möchte gerne meine beiden Cpu-kühler lüfter austauschen die bei meinem Prolamitech Megahelms dabei waren.Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 120mm
Diese haben eine gute Kühleistung, doch leider sind sie unter volllast auch deutlich zu hören.

Als Alternative habe ich mit diesen hier überlegt: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED
Oder diesen hier: T.B.Silence
Zu letzterem finde ich aber keinerlei Tests die angaben sind (falls alternate da keinen fehler gemacht hat) identisch mit dem oben genannten Enermax Cluster.
Leider erschrecken mit die Test ergebnisse etwas was die T.B Silence Serie von Enermax angeht(geringer Airflow,schlechte Kühleistung).Diese sind aber nicht direkt mit dem Lüfter vergleichbar da die angaben der Lüfterdrehzahl und Airflow von den Tests nicht zu diesen Lüfter passen.Weiß da einer Rat? Oder hat sogar Erfahrungen mit diesem gemacht?
lg bullvai


----------



## facehugger (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*

Müssen es unbedingt LED-Luffis sein? Du könntest auch 2 von diesem verbauen:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12LM-P - PWM Fan

jener ist standardmäßig auf dem Mugen2 verbaut und leistet dort sehr gute Arbeit. Auf 75% gedrosselt ist er zudem sehr ruhig und die Kühlleistung ist trotzdem klasse

Gruß


----------



## Bullvai (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*

Ja sollte schon mit Led sein.Habe ein teures Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster.

Und der Genannte Lüfter ist auch mit 26,5 dB(A) unter volllast viel zu laut.
Meine jetzigen Lüfter kommen da gerade mal auf 21dB (A)


----------



## Scooteria (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*

wenn du einen leisen Lüfter haben willst würde ich diesen empfehlen:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm

den habe ich auch am CPU aber nur 1 und als PWM version!dieser bewegt noch bei 50% ausreichend lüft!

Der Enermax T.B.Silence ist nur als Gehäuselüfter geeignet durch seinen niedrigen Luftdruck reicht dieser nicht am CPU-Kühler!


----------



## HAWX (15. Juli 2011)

Aufgrund des offenen Rahmen des Silent Wing ist er aber auch eher als Gehäuselüfter sinnvoll

Ich würde wie immer auf Noiseblocker setzen die leuchten zwar nicht, aber der Leuchteffekt von LED-Stripes oder Kathoden ist sowieso gleichmäßiger und heller.


----------



## facehugger (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*



Bullvai schrieb:


> Ja sollte schon mit Led sein.Habe ein teures Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster.
> 
> Und der Genannte Lüfter ist auch mit 26,5 dB(A) unter volllast viel zu laut.
> Meine jetzigen Lüfter kommen da gerade mal auf 21dB (A)


Volllast ist auch nicht nötig Wie gesagt bei 75% per PWM sind die schön ruhig. Dazu kommt allerdings, das gleich 2 CPU-Luffis die Lautstärke ordentlich in die Höhe treiben, ganz egal wie leise die sind... Herstellerangaben sind zudem mMn eh mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da oft unter unterschiedlichen Bedingungen gemessen wird (verwendetes Equipment, Abstand des Micros zum Luffi usw...). Wenn sie unbedingt beleuchtet sein müssen, würde ich schon zu den beiden vorgeschlagenen greifen. Der Cluster ist wirklich ein leiser

Sonst schau halt mal hier rein:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...0-update-58x-120mm-140mm-luefter-im-test.html

Gruß


----------



## Bullvai (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*



Scooteria schrieb:


> wenn du einen leisen Lüfter haben willst würde ich diesen empfehlen:
> 
> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooteria (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*



HAWX schrieb:


> Aufgrund des offenen Rahmen des Silent Wing ist er aber auch eher als Gehäuselüfter sinnvoll
> 
> Ich würde wie immer auf Noiseblocker setzen die leuchten zwar nicht, aber der Leuchteffekt von LED-Stripes oder Kathoden ist sowieso gleichmäßiger und heller.


 
Der Rahmen ist eigentlich kein Problem Funktioniert bei meinem EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn auch ohne umbau etc.!
Allerdings leuchtet der auch nicht!

wenn der Lüfter wirklich leuchten soll kommt man kaum an Enermax vorbei!

Die Noiseblocker sind auch wirklich schöne Lüfter und kraftvoll noch dazu!

Herstellerangaben sollte man nicht vertrauen! Ich habe schon einige Lüfter ausprobiert auf der CPU der beste war bisher der bequiet!SilentWings120mmPWM und der Noiseblocker BlackSilentFan XL2! 
Sowohl bei den Temperaturen als auch bei der Lautheit konnten die Enermax Lüfter mich nicht überzeugen! 
Am Gehäuse sind Enermax Lüfter allerdings mit Vorne dabei!


----------



## HAWX (15. Juli 2011)

@Bullvai Traue niemals Herstellerangaben

@Scooteria Und leider sind die PL2 auch noch so teuer


----------



## Scooteria (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*

Ich denke es geht noch!
BlackSilentPRO PL-2?


----------



## HAWX (15. Juli 2011)

Scooteria schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke es geht noch!
> BlackSilentPRO PL-2?



Das geht echt noch.
Ich hatte die zuletz für 16,99 oder so gesehen


----------



## Scooteria (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich mir gerne aus spaß mal nen Lüfter kaufe nur um zu testen wie er so ist! der PL-2 wird der nächste!!


----------



## Bullvai (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*

Der Preis ist mir nicht so wichtig. 
Nun bin ich etwas verwirrt, da die Angaben der Hersteller einem also auch nicht wirklich weiter helfen.
Der Noiseblocker BlackSilentFan XL2 hat gute Kühleistungen zumindest im Roundup PCGHX Lüftervergleich allerdings ist er auch nicht gerade leise.
Und das Ausehen ist auch nicht so dolle.


----------



## HAWX (15. Juli 2011)

Bullvai schrieb:
			
		

> Der Preis ist mir nicht so wichtig.
> Nun bin ich etwas verwirrt, da die Angaben der Hersteller einem also auch nicht wirklich weiter helfen.
> Der Noiseblocker BlackSilentFan XL2 hat gute Kühleistungen zumindest im Roundup PCGHX Lüftervergleich allerdings ist er auch nicht gerade leise.
> Und das Ausehen ist auch nicht so dolle.



Die allerbesten Lüfter mit leisen&langlebigen Lager mit viel Durchsatz bei geringer Lautstärke bieten Noiseblocker PL2 und noch besser die Noiseblocker Multiframe.


----------



## Scooteria (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*

der XL-2 ist unter Volllast wirklich nicht leise aber eigentlich braucht man den niemals unter Volllast!!!



HAWX schrieb:


> Die allerbesten Lüfter mit leisen&langlebigen Lager mit viel Durchsatz bei geringer Lautstärke bieten Noiseblocker PL2 und noch besser die Noiseblocker Multiframe.


 
das kann ich nur Bestätigen auch wenn ich noch keinen Multiframe hatte!
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Noiseblocker/Multiframe_M12-S2/78751/?


----------



## HAWX (15. Juli 2011)

Scooteria schrieb:
			
		

> der XL-2 ist unter Volllast wirklich nicht leise aber eigentlich braucht man den niemals unter Volllast!!!
> 
> das kann ich nur Bestätigen auch wenn ich noch keinen Multiframe hatte!
> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Noiseblocker/Multiframe_M12-S2/78751/?



Naja, dass die XL2 bei 12V laut sind sollte keinen wundern! Bei 2000rpm kann ein Lüfter nunmal nicht leise sein.
Geregelt aber ist er ab 800rpm leise und bei ca 600-700rpm ist er für mich subjektiv nicht mehr wahrnehbar.

Btw: Ich hab 3 Noiseblocker XL1, 2 Enermax TB Silence und 2 Silentwings.


----------



## Bullvai (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*



HAWX schrieb:


> Die allerbesten Lüfter mit leisen&langlebigen Lager mit viel Durchsatz bei geringer Lautstärke bieten Noiseblocker PL2 und noch besser die Noiseblocker Multiframe.


 
Hm von dem Muliframe gibt es bei Caseking 5 verschieden von welchem redest du? Und hast du irgendwelche Tests zur hand die das belegen?


----------



## Scooteria (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*

Diesen hier 
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12-S2 - 120mm

auch wenn ich für die CPU lieber die PWM-Version nehme, damit ich nicht ständig auf die Temps achten muss!

Welchen CPU-Kühler hast du eigentlich?


----------



## HAWX (15. Juli 2011)

Bullvai schrieb:
			
		

> Hm von dem Muliframe gibt es bei Caseking 5 verschieden von welchem redest du? Und hast du irgendwelche Tests zur hand die das belegen?



Guck in Scooterias Link die meine ich



			
				Scooteria schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen hier
> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12-S2 - 120mm



Danke das du ihn für mich verlinkt hast

Ich denke der Test, vorallem das Fazit belegt meine Argumente

http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=27676


----------



## Bullvai (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*



Scooteria schrieb:


> Diesen hier
> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12-S2 - 120mm
> 
> auch wenn ich für die CPU lieber die PWM-Version nehme, damit ich nicht ständig auf die Temps achten muss!
> ...



Habe ich zu anfang geschrieben hier noch mal ein link: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Overclocker Edition"   aber ich werde mir evtl je nach dem wie die Tests ausfallen den Corsair H100 zulegen.

Gehäuse habe ich diese hier in der Limitierten Edition:http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-FT02B-W-20-Fortress-black-Window::13722.html
Möchte auch den oberen Gehäuse Lüfter (auch 120mm) gleich mit auswechseln. Gegen die etwas lauten 180mm ist wohl noch kein Kraut gewachsen^^


----------



## Scooteria (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*



HAWX schrieb:


> Danke das du ihn für mich verlinkt hast
> 
> Ich denke der Test, vorallem das Fazit belegt meine Argumente
> http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=27676[/url]


 
kein Problem mach ich immer wieder gerne!

und ja das tuts!


----------



## facehugger (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*



Scooteria schrieb:


> Diesen hier
> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12-S2 - 120mm
> 
> auch wenn ich für die CPU lieber die PWM-Version nehme, damit ich nicht ständig auf die Temps achten muss!
> ...


Jap, habe die selbst verbaut und war/bin immer wieder von diesem Luffi begeistert:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12-P - 120mm PWM

allerdings schlägt er beim Preis ordentlich zu Buche...

Gruß


----------



## Scooteria (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*



facehugger schrieb:


> Jap, habe die selbst verbaut und war/bin immer wieder von diesem Luffi begeistert:
> 
> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12-P - 120mm PWM
> 
> ...


 
Das ist wohl wahr! Aber über P/L-Verhältnis und den eigenen Anspruch an einen solchen Lüfter kann man sich streiten!



Bullvai schrieb:


> Habe ich zu anfang geschrieben hier noch mal ein link: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Overclocker Edition" aber ich werde mir evtl je nach dem wie die Tests ausfallen den Corsair H100 zulegen.
> 
> Gehäuse habe ich diese hier in der Limitierten Edition:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Silverstone - Fortress Serie » Silverstone SST-FT02B-W (2.0) Fortress - black Window
> Möchte auch den oberen Gehäuse Lüfter (auch 120mm) gleich mit auswechseln. Gegen die etwas lauten 180mm ist wohl noch kein Kraut gewachsen^^


 

Sorry hatte ich wohl überlesen!

Sollte aber kein Problem darstellen!


----------



## Bullvai (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*



HAWX schrieb:


> Guck in Scooterias Link die meine ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also der Test ist ja auch nicht mehr der Neuste trotztdem liest er sich ganz gut.
Wie sieht es den mit der Montage aus die auch in dem Test bemängelt wird bekomme ich diesen überhaupt auf mein Cpu-Kühler?
Und wie gesagt preis ist nicht so wichtig aber sie sollte wirklich gut sein.
Habe vor 2jahren den Fehler gemacht mir 6 Noctua Lüfter für mein altes Gehäuse zu kaufen die habe locker 15€ das Stück gekostet 80mm.
Ergebnis war sie sehen nicht nur ******* aus sonder die Kühlleistung war auch mehr als schlecht,okay leise waren sie einigermaßen aber für das Geld........


----------



## Scooteria (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*

Der Vorteil des Multiframes ist das er überall passt!

Er wird genau so wie die Alten befestigt!


----------



## Bullvai (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*

Welcher ist nun die bessere wahl ? Der M12-P oder der M12-S2?


----------



## Scooteria (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*

kommt drauf an M12-P ist dir PWM-Version die mit einem 4-Pin Stecker daher kommt!
Das heißt wenn du beide anschließen willst brauchst einen 4-Pin-Y-Stecker!

Der M12-S2 ist ein einfacher per Spannung zu regelnder Lüfter mit 3-Pin Stecker!

Ohne groß drumrum zureden was ich ja grade tue nim den M12-S2!


----------



## facehugger (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*



Bullvai schrieb:


> Welcher ist nun die bessere wahl ? Der M12-P oder der M12-S2?


Wenn du ihn regeln willst, eindeutig der M12-P

Gruß


----------



## Bullvai (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*

Okay danke euch allen für die Hilfe.
Da ich ja nur einen 4pin Cpu-lüfter anschluss habe auf meine mb und der rest nur 3pin sind fällt der M12-P aus da ich evtl 4 stück bestellen möchte.
Den anderen kann man doch trotzdem regeln im bios oder?

Wie oder mit was am besten könnte ich diese Lüfter gestalten so das sie besser zur geltung kommen?
Hatte nicht vor mit große Kaltlichtdioden einzubauen sehen meist auch nicht so gut aus.
Hab ihr da noch ein paar vorschläge für mich? Die weißen Enermax hatte mir da schon sehr gefallen.


----------



## Scooteria (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*



facehugger schrieb:


> Wenn du ihn regeln willst, eindeutig der M12-P
> 
> Gruß


 
Oh richtig  ich hab CPU Lüfter ja auch als PWM!!! Also nimm den M12-P!

Wenn du sie beleuchten willst würde ich dir schon zu Kaltlichtkathoden raten!die gibt es auch in 10cm länge!


----------



## Bullvai (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*

Ich verstehe das noch nicht ganz genau sry
Wie ist das mit dem Regeln der Lüfter?
Kann ich die Lüfter nur regeln wenn ich die PWM also den M12-P kaufe?
Und wie muß ich das ganze dann anschließen bwz welche Kabel brauche ich da?


----------



## facehugger (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*

Wenn du eh viele Luffis verbauen/regeln willst, würde ich dir zu einer Lüftersteuerung raten. Hast du vor deinen Prozzi extrem zu übertakten? Wenn nicht, reicht meist auch ein 120mm-Luffi für den CPU-Kühler aus 2 Stk. bringen maximal einen Unterschied von 2-3°C...

Gruß


----------



## Scooteria (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*



facehugger schrieb:


> Wenn du eh viele Luffis verbauen/regeln willst, würde ich dir zu einer Lüftersteuerung raten. Hast du vor deinen Prozzi extrem zu übertakten? Wenn nicht, reicht meist auch ein 120mm-Luffi für den CPU-Kühler aus 2 Stk. bringen maximal einen Unterschied von 2-3°C...
> 
> Gruß



Richtig!

Solltest du 2 Stück nehmen wollen kannst du sie am Mainboard anschließen und mit einem Tool steuern (Speedfan, etc.)


----------



## Bullvai (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*



facehugger schrieb:


> Wenn du eh viele Luffis verbauen/regeln willst, würde ich dir zu einer Lüftersteuerung raten. Hast du vor deinen Prozzi extrem zu übertakten? Wenn nicht, reicht meist auch ein 120mm-Luffi für den CPU-Kühler aus 2 Stk. bringen maximal einen Unterschied von 2-3°C...
> 
> Gruß


 
Also Ocen nur ein wenig mir geht es mehr darum den Kamin Effekt meine Gehäuses zu unterstützen und 2Lüfter evtl sogar4 weil ja evtl der H100 bald meinen jetztigen Cpu-Kühler.
Und einer soll ja noch als Gehäuse Lüfter dienen.
Was die Lüfter Sterung angeht diese sind doch meist sehr teuer und damit kenne ich mich auch überhaupt nicht aus.
Mit welchen Ausgaben muß ich da Rechnen?


----------



## facehugger (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*



Bullvai schrieb:


> Was die Lüfter Sterung angeht diese sind doch meist sehr teuer und damit kenne ich mich auch überhaupt nicht aus.
> Mit welchen Ausgaben muß ich da Rechnen?


Ist nicht schwer, einfach die Luffis mit den Anschlüssen der Steuerung verbinden und der Regel-Spaß kann losgehen
Schau mal hier rein:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller

da gibt es schon sehr gute für 20-30€... dann bei Geizhals den günstigsten Preis raussuchen

Gruß


----------



## Scooteria (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*

den hab ich:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Scythe » Scythe KM02-BK Kaze Master Ace 5,25 Zoll - black 
bin sehr zufrieden damit! 

nur läuft wie gesagt mein CPU-Lüfter übers Mainboard!


----------



## Bullvai (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*

Hm muß ich da auf bestimmte dinge achten?

Wie sieht es mit den anschlüssen aus muß die Lüftersteuerung 4pin lüfter anschlüsse haben?
Und ist bei einer Lüftersteuerung immer noch der M12-P die richtige Wahl?


----------



## Scooteria (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*

die meisten LS haben eigene 4Pin zu 3Pin Adapter! wenn du das mit der LS machen willst musst du nicht den m12-p nehmen!


----------



## facehugger (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*



Bullvai schrieb:


> Hm muß ich da auf bestimmte dinge achten?
> 
> Wie sieht es mit den anschlüssen aus muß die Lüftersteuerung 4pin lüfter anschlüsse haben?
> Und ist bei einer Lüftersteuerung immer noch der M12-P die richtige Wahl?


Ich würde *einen* M12P verbauen und per PWM regeln (langt vollkommen) und den Rest deiner Luffis entweder über die restlichen 3Pin-Anschlüsse auf dem Mobo (lassen sich dort oft auch in Stufen regeln, bei mir 100/75/62,5/50%) oder du nimmst die Lüftersteuerung...

Gruß


----------



## Scooteria (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*



facehugger schrieb:


> Ich würde *einen* M12P verbauen und per PWM regeln (langt vollkommen) und den Rest deiner Luffis entweder über die restlichen 3Pin-Anschlüsse auf dem Mobo (lassen sich dort oft auch in Stufen regeln, bei mir 100/75/62,5/50%) oder du nimmst die Lüftersteuerung...
> 
> Gruß



Genau! 
Ich habe Cpu Lüfter am Mobo und alle anderen an der Lüftersteuerung!

Ich würde an deiner stelle 1x M12-P und 1xM12-S2 kaufen!
Denn 3-Pin Lüfter lassen sich mit der Lüftersteuerung besser steuern! (zumindest meine Erfahrung)


----------



## Bullvai (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*



Scooteria schrieb:


> Genau!
> Ich habe Cpu Lüfter am Mobo und alle anderen an der Lüftersteuerung!
> 
> Ich würde an deiner stelle 1x M12-P und 1xM12-S2 kaufen!
> Denn 3-Pin Lüfter lassen sich mit der Lüftersteuerung besser steuern! (zumindest meine Erfahrung)



Also ich würde gerne bei 2 Lüfter für den Cpu bleiben wegen der Option auf den Corsair H100 und da wären zwei sicher sinvoll.
1 weiteren als Gehäuse Lüfter.Wenn ich nun 3mal diesen Lüfter nehmen: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12-S3 HS - 120mm würde und alle an eine Lüftersteuerung hängen würde,wäre das Okay?
Ist der Lüfter ebenfalls sehr gut?


----------



## Scooteria (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*



Bullvai schrieb:


> Also ich würde gerne bei 2 Lüfter für den Cpu bleiben wegen der Option auf den Corsair H100 und da wären zwei sicher sinvoll.
> 1 weiteren als Gehäuse Lüfter.Wenn ich nun 3mal diesen Lüfter nehmen: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12-S3 HS - 120mm würde und alle an eine Lüftersteuerung hängen würde,wäre das Okay?
> Ist der Lüfter ebenfalls sehr gut?


 
Ja klar kannst du die nehmen! Die sind nur bei 12V etwas lauter da sie dann mit 1800rpm drehen das kann man aber mit der LS ganz gut regulieren!

Der M12-S3 förder dadurch bei 12V natürlich mehr Luft!


----------



## facehugger (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*



Bullvai schrieb:


> Also ich würde gerne bei 2 Lüfter für den Cpu bleiben wegen der Option auf den Corsair H100 und da wären zwei sicher sinvoll.
> 1 weiteren als Gehäuse Lüfter.Wenn ich nun 3mal diesen Lüfter nehmen: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12-S3 HS - 120mm würde und alle an eine Lüftersteuerung hängen würde,wäre das Okay?
> Ist der Lüfter ebenfalls sehr gut?


Klar wäre das ok

Gruß


----------



## Bullvai (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*

Alles klar danke dann also 3mal den M12-S3 mit dieser(eben rausgesucht) Lüftersteuerung: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Alle Fan-Controller » Lamptron FC5 V2 Fan Controller 5,25 Zoll - black
Was sagt ihr dazu? Sollte okay sein oder?

Eine frage hab ich da noch wenn ich am MB keinen Lüfter an der Cpu Lüfterschnittstelle dran hängen startet das system dann auch wirklich?
Habe da noch was in Erinnerung das da manche MB den Start verweigern.Könnte das sicherlich schnell testen aber evtl könnt ihr mir das auch auf die schnelle beantworten.
MB ist ein Asus P5Q-Deluxe


----------



## Scooteria (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*

Du muss im Bios den CPU Fan auf Ignorieren stellen! und dann immer schön auf die Temperaturen achen!!


----------



## facehugger (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*

Die Steuerung ist gut, diese würde aber auch ausreichen:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Alle Fan-Controller » Lamptron FC6 Fan Controller 5,25 Zoll - black

klar startet das Sys, auch wenn der PWM-Steckplatz nicht belegt ist...

Gruß


----------



## Scooteria (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*



facehugger schrieb:


> Die Steuerung ist gut, diese würde aber auch ausreichen:
> 
> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Alle Fan-Controller » Lamptron FC6 Fan Controller 5,25 Zoll - black
> 
> ...


Schon aber es dürfte dann eine Fehlermeldung geben wenn kein Lüfter angeschlossen ist!


----------



## Bullvai (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*



facehugger schrieb:


> Die Steuerung ist gut, diese würde aber auch ausreichen:
> 
> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Alle Fan-Controller » Lamptron FC6 Fan Controller 5,25 Zoll - black
> 
> Gruß


 
Danke aber die andere passt so gut zu meinem Gehäuse


----------



## Scooteria (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*

Dann mach das so und gibs Doch mal ein Backup wenn du fertig bist!?

Ich mache jetzt erstmal feierabend und fahre nach hause!


----------



## Bullvai (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*

Mach ich gerne, vielen Dank an alle für eure wirklich guten Tips und eure Geduld.


----------



## Bullvai (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*

So nun sind die Lüfter und die Lüftersteuerung angekommen.

Erster Eindruck von den Lüfter:
Sie sehen wirklich sehr hochwertig aus und sind etwas dicker als normale 120 Lüfter
In der Verpackung war zusätzlich noch eine Silikon Dichtung die ausen an rand des Lüfters entlang gelegt wird.

Leistung und Laustärke:
Also die Kühleistung der Lüfter ist wirklich sehr gut,kein vergleich zu meinen alten LÜfter die auch mit einem Lufstrom von ca 120 angegeben waren.
Temp Unterschied ca 5-8grad

Die Lüfter sind bei voller Drehzahl gut zu hören,aber denoch angenehmer als viele andere die ich bisher getestet hatte.
Was auffällt ist die Geräusch Akustik, diese ist wesentlich angenehmer man hört nur den Luftsrtom selbst nicht wirklich den lüfter.
Bei einer Drehzahl von 1200-1500 umdrehngen sind sie sehr angenehm leise.

Fazit: Super Lüfter in einer Top Quali, sie sind zwar nicht günstig denoch würde ich diese Lüfter jederzeit wieder kaufen.

Zur Lüftersteuerung

Diese ist sehr schön verarbeitet und verichten seine dienste sehr gut.
Im Lieferumfang liegen 50cm lange Lüfterkabel bei, damit es auch in den letzten winkel des Gehäuses reicht.
Farben am Display,Celsius oder Fahrenheit,Alarm wird alles per jumper eingestellt will man da was änder ist man gezwungen die Steuerung wieder auszubauen.
Am Display lassen sich deutlich Drehzahl und Temp ablesen.
Erst dachte ich die Steuerung sei doch nicht so toll da alle 3 Lüfter (3*gleiches modell) unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten anzeigten.
Hatte dann die 50cm lange Lüfterkabel verlängerungen im verdacht aber dem war nicht so.
Die 3 Lüfter laufen Unterschiedlich weil 2 am CPU-Kühler hängen und dort natürlich etwas wiederstand durch dem Turmkühler entsteht.Die beiden hängen dabei noch senkrecht in meinem Gehäuse,einer Blässt rein der andere Saugt nach oben ab.
Der dritte mit ca 1900 umdrehungen hängt ganz oben in meinem Gehäuse und bläst die Luft nach draussen und hat daher kaum wiederstand.Die 2 am Cpu drehen mit ca 1700 umdrehungen.
Also alles besten

Danke nochmal an die Jungs hier, dir mir zu neuen guten Lüftern incl Lüftersteuerung verholfen haben.THX

lg bullvai


----------



## Scooteria (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*

Freut mich das wir dir helfen konnten!
Hast du vielleicht 1 oder 2 Bilder für uns?

PS:Benötigst du echt so hohe Drehzahlen? bei mir ist die höchste Drehzahl ca.1100rpm am CPU alle anderen um die 900rpm! 

Meine Temps siehe im Screenshot obere Bildkante!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bullvai (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*

Das mit den Drehzahlen waren ja nur die max angaben der Lüfter die ja mit 1800 angegeben sind^^
Bei mir laufen sie im moment mit 1200 und sind angenehm leise.

Bilder kann ich leider keine machen,da ich keine Digicam oder ähnliches besitzte sry.


----------



## Bullvai (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*

Kurze frage zu einen cpu kKühler was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem thermalright silver arrow und dem silver arrow rt?
Wöfür steht das rt ???
Weiß das passt nicht zum erstellten Thema aber es ist nur ne kleine frage die kein neuens Thema benötigt.


----------



## Scooteria (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche Leise und Leistungsstarke Lüfter.*

Naja ich habe leider keine Ahnung!!!

Ich hatte auch nie einen Thermalright Kühler! ich hab nen EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn!!

Aber würde ich auch gerne wissen!!


----------

